# Naked Micro Rasbora / Rummy Nose Rasbora (Sawbwa resplendens)



## Oqsy (Jul 3, 2004)

I found these on a stock list at www.cichlidexchange.com, and was intrigued by the name... has anyone ever kept them, or even seen them in stores? 
here are the best photos i could find:
http://www.jjphoto.dk/fish_archive/aquarium/sawbwa_resplendens.htm

Oqsy


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

I've kept a small group together in 30g before (group comprised of 2 males and 4 females). Make sure that there's plenty of cover for them, since they're a bit on the shy side (even more so in the beginning, when they're really skittish). Not too hard to keep and will eat a variety of dry, live, and frozen food. Tank conditions were: 78F, pH 7.5, didn't test for hardness.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

They have been hitting the shops around here for at least the last six months. They're calling them Asian Rummynose. Nice looking fish.

Mike


----------



## gasteriaphile (Nov 21, 2008)

*Rummy Nose Rasbora (Sawbwa resplendens)*

Very nice looking indeed!
I discovered them because I got interested in a school of fish that Amano used in one of his creations (see attached image). I had no idea what they were and wrote to Jeff Senske and asked him. He gave me the name of Rummy Nose Rasbora. In the process of trying to learn more found y'all!
I might have to try this baby!
Breck


----------



## milalic (Aug 25, 2005)

They are a very nice fish indeed when they get settled and adapt to their new tanks. I brought a few a some months ago. When they color up the males look amazing. The are very skittish at the beginning but some blood worms would take care of that.

In my experience is better to keep them in groups.


----------



## moogoo (Dec 7, 2007)

i believe epicfish keeps a big school of these guys...


----------



## motoNC (May 13, 2008)

I picked up the last four from the local petsmart recently - for $1.00 each : ) 

They probably didn't sell since they were juvies and only one was starting to get it's color. 

I love seeing fish develop their colors!

They are beautiful fish. They are shy as everyone mentioned, I had them in my nano planted tank with four harlequin rasboras and never saw them, and was concerned about them getting any food. I moved the rasboras and put in a shoal of ember tetras yesterday (first time I've had them too). This morning they are moving around the tank and much more comfortable. 

thanks for the bloodworm suggestion, milalic, I'll give that a try.

great fish, I would like to get a few more, even if I have to pay full price : )


----------



## shake (Apr 17, 2006)

Just recently I have seen these in Australia. I bought a few as I too saw the Amano picture that gasteriaphile posted and thought they were a cool looking fish. They are called Burmese Rummynose here in Oz. They are a shy fish.


----------



## RobertD (Dec 16, 2012)

Hello- I recently saw a picture of the Sawbwa resplendens in the May issue of "Tropical Fish" magazine, opposite page 90. It is an ad for the magazine. However the ad is also part of a photo taken by Takashi Amano. I have never seen this fish in such a beautiful BLUE as this photo portrays. Can anyone attribute as to how this brilliant blue is obtained in this fish? Environment? Food? etc. Appreciate comments from any and all who can explain this. Thank you for your time. Bob


----------

